# The Southporter 2010! (Northwest Costal Meet)



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

*THIS THREAD IS NOW LOCKED - PLEASE SEE REPLACEMENT THREAD: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=160236*

Ok

So by popular demand, ( well someone said we should ) we will return to Southport on the 30th January 2010... we will have a mini show in the car park again, McDonalds Coffee for who ever wants it, then on to wherever... was thinking north this time, but hey Crosby or Formby is again an option.

for those who did not come last time here is some flavour of what happened!

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=130713&hilit=Southport&start=165

More to follow


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

nice and local for me


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll be along for it.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Count me in, it's where it all began for alot of us last January!!!

The resurrection of the NW TT'ers really started thanks to MattB and Tony Rigby for getting us all together then, over 20 cars wasnt it from memory.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

yep up for this...it was mine and Linda's 1st TT meet :lol: then after that it all went pear shaped and cost a small fortune [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I should be up for this one and i am Southport born and bred and lived there for thirty years. My pa is still there and i love going there at weekends. Last week i saw and counted 10 TTs out on the Saturday so it is a haven for car spotting.
Steve plus 1


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

me and Lee will defo be there as he only lives at the bottom of the costal road and i missed last year due to my dad springing on me to look after the dog 

But we are there.......................... nothing will stop us :mrgreen:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

How cool is that. The Southport run is now and annual event. I am so proud - wait till Tony gets a load of this!!.


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Yep was my first meet too. I'll be there!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

New one for me this, I will be there. Nice run out to the coast.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

When is this guys?

Can someone put me up?

*EDIT*

Can someone put up with me?

Thanks cherubs.

rich


----------



## shukokai2000 (Jan 28, 2009)

This sounds fantastic.. never been on a meet before,just hope it doesn't coinside with the birth of our latest child (no.7) please post more details, i:e dates etc.

best regards
Jay


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

30th Jan 2010 as per the first post!


----------



## shukokai2000 (Jan 28, 2009)

p7 TTj said:


> 30th Jan 2010 as per the first post!


Haha i realised after i posted,

cheers
Jay


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> When is this guys?
> 
> Can someone put me up?
> 
> ...


You lookin to go on tour Rich?!?!?
You do know its cold up North don't you?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Matt B said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > When is this guys?
> ...


It's pretty brass monkeys down here at the moment. We have snow beginning to fall


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

shukokai2000 said:


> This sounds fantastic.. never been on a meet before,just hope it doesn't coinside with the birth of our latest child (no.7) please post more details, i:e dates etc.
> 
> best regards
> Jay


No 7  well it won't be anything you haven't seen 6 times already so you might as well come along to something new! :wink: :lol: Just kidding! good luck, hope you make the meet too!


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

I'll be there for this folks (should be sporting a new set of RS6-pattern 20's which i'm picking up in mid-Jan).

Mark


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

damn [smiley=bigcry.gif] cant make this one (work commitments). [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

can't wait for this... the vids and the pics of all the tt's in a line like last year is gonna be emmense.... was such a good turn out last time...

count me in dodger :wink:


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Yep Yep Yep

I do like to be by the sea side 

I just hope i can get a saturday off

spen


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

spencerkoa said:


> Yep Yep Yep
> 
> I do like to be by the sea side
> 
> ...


where's it say a saturday????? i was thinking a sunday maybe better for parking purposes on the front.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> spencerkoa said:
> 
> 
> > Yep Yep Yep
> ...


Parking shouldnt be a prob, sensible people will be staying in.
Steve


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Im interested, but cant commit just yet, will know better neaer the time...


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Unable to make this one as im on nights. grrrrrrrrrr :evil:

Paul


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Im there as this was the first meet I attended with my tt!! will be nice to have it all come full circle!!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

mark_hogan said:


> Im there as this was the first meet I attended with my tt!! will be nice to have it all come full circle!!


sounds strangly familiar :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> spencerkoa said:
> 
> 
> > Yep Yep Yep
> ...


Oi! Alright shirley, keep your hair on!

Sunday would be much better for me. Right im leaving now just in case i get lost :lol:

Spen


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, we will try and get to this one

Happy New TT Year to everyone

Gill


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Will hand this over to Les to decide on the date...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> Will hand this over to Les to decide on the date...


Oh cheers thats very kind of you Paul. :twisted:

Right well seeing your truly is taking over I was thinking of meeting in the same place as last year however instead of going to Crosby we will head in the opposite direction to Blackpool. If anybody knows Blackpool's shopping centre then across the road from Wilkinson's there is a multi story car park which is dead cheap to park in. Around the corner from the car park is a great fish and chip resturant called the Yorkshire Fisheries ( forget Harry Ramsdens apart from being crap its also expensive) Fish, chips, peas, a round of bread and butter and a cup of tea is about £5-50p and bloody good they are to. we can cruse the golden mile by hitting St.Annes first and travel along the front all the way to the Golden Mile. The multi car park is after the tower and we should have few problems parking in it. After lunch we could take a walk along the golden mike to walk it off. I will do some checking and come up with a date soon so watch this space. 

Here's a short video I took last year with all the cars lined up in Southport.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

assuming my car hasn't exploded by then (the poor thing is spueeling like a pig in pain at the moment dud to lower power steering fluid) assuming the power steering fluid is replaced and stays in the tank then i'll be on for this... if it decidides to leak from the rack or pump it's self i may be cheeckly asking for a lift... BAD TIMES [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Can't make this now, good idea about Blackpool but i'm not leaving my car in a multi storey car park.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

audimad said:


> Can't make this now, good idea about Blackpool but i'm not leaving my car in a multi storey car park.


 There is an outside car park right next to it you could park there. However I have parked in the multi loads of times and never had a problem. Your call but i'm not sure what your problem is with Multi story car parks is but but I have seen far more expensive cars in it than any TT I can assure you. :?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't use multi storeys anymore, spaces not wide enough, parking dents, lack of of security. I also have a 21 year old Audi 100 and wouldn't even park that in a multi storey, sorry.  There are plenty of spaces along the front that should be empty as Blackpool will probably be dead as it's january. With all the TT's that will be going, wouldn't it be better to have everyone parked outside for everyone to see rather than hidden away in a multi storey.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> wouldn't it be better to have everyone parked outside for everyone to see rather than hidden away in a multi storey.


good point, i also hate m/s carparks. must be somwhere we can park on the front in blackpool in january :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

audimad said:


> Don't use multi storeys anymore, spaces not wide enough, parking dents, lack of of security. I also have a 21 year old Audi 100 and wouldn't even park that in a multi storey, sorry.  There are plenty of spaces along the front that should be empty as Blackpool will probably be dead as it's january. With all the TT's that will be going, wouldn't it be better to have everyone parked outside for everyone to see rather than hidden away in a multi storey.


Do you know how much thre robbing &%*£$%£ charge for parking on the sea front at Blackpool yes even in January? :x Ermm so you want to DRAW people inc robbers etc etc to your car do you :roll:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

I live in Blackpool, so i'll definitely be making this....

The Wilkinsons car park has a roof level, which will be empty, so you'll all have dozens of spaces each  It's the only carpark i'll use in Blackpool....
Here's me taking up about 6 spaces on there in my old car 









Failing that, a bit further down the coast at Bispham, you can all park on the sea front, for free...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

manphibian said:


> I live in Blackpool, so i'll definitely be making this....
> 
> The Wilkinsons car park has a roof level, which will be empty, so you'll all have dozens of spaces each  It's the only carpark i'll use in Blackpool....
> Here's me taking up about 6 spaces on there in my old car
> ...


 Your right about the roof top parking and you MUST know the Yorkshire Fisheries Chip restaurant just around the corner then?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

Yep  Pretty good! There's another great chippy in Bispham up the coast a bit if required


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

manphibian said:


> Yep  Pretty good! There's another great chippy in Bispham up the coast a bit if required


But would you get us all in it? I think I have been to that one and if I'm right its a take away.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

les said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Don't use multi storeys anymore, spaces not wide enough, parking dents, lack of of security. I also have a 21 year old Audi 100 and wouldn't even park that in a multi storey, sorry.  There are plenty of spaces along the front that should be empty as Blackpool will probably be dead as it's january. With all the TT's that will be going, wouldn't it be better to have everyone parked outside for everyone to see rather than hidden away in a multi storey.
> ...


 At least the robbers would be out in the open rather than hidden away in the multi storey with plenty of hiding places. I don't mind how much they charge on the front, how long are you thinking of being there anyway bearing in mind that it's in january and it WILL be cold.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

audimad said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


 COLD? and I thought ALL us Northerners were made of sterner stuff. :roll: It was cold last year in Southport but if your not happy with the cold you could always sit in your car I guess, most of us will wrap up well however. As said above the multi is as safe as most car parks and as for parking on the front at least in a multi you have to have a ticket to raise the barrier to get out. However if your so nervous about parking there then of course you could park on the front or at the outside one next door to the multi it's not a problem. What we have to remember as with most largish meets you can't please all the people all of the time (that includes dates and times etc) and I am experienced enough know not to try as it tends to make matters even worse.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Count us out, sorry.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Must agree with Les, AudiMad......he is the NW rep now and he organises the meets / cruises.

I guess if we dont like what gets arranged we dont have to go, but its a shame if the car parking arrangements (for only a small part of the day!) is why you wont be joining us.

I think Les had come up with a good compromise stating we could all park our car's differently if people didnt fancy the Multi Storey.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

les said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Yep  Pretty good! There's another great chippy in Bispham up the coast a bit if required
> ...


Yep, it's massive! Half is take-away, half restaurant:

Bispham kitchen:
http://www.sugarvine.com/fylde/reviews/ ... %20Kitchen


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Right as I am taking over from JammyD thought it best I start a new thread and request this one is closed. That way it will help me edit the first post and keep all updated info on my first post by simply editing it. So take a look here and if I have missed anybody out let me know. Anybody else wishing to join us then just let me know via my new thread posted here.
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=160236

MODS can you now close this thread. Guys and gals can you please put any posts up on the new thread not here until its locked Thanks.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

At Les's request, as he's taking over the event, I've locked this thread. So could you please now see the new thread for further information here: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=160236

Thanks,
John


----------

